# The vote.



## kc5tpy (Dec 13, 2013)

Starting left to right make your choice.  Thanks.  Have fun.

Danny


----------



## wade (Dec 14, 2013)

Either 1 or 5 - The others are good too however the other flag logos look a little grimey.

As for 3... If Mike had not been so stingy with the filling in his bap that would have been a definite winner


----------



## markuk (Dec 14, 2013)

Wade said:


> As for 3... If Mike had not been so stingy with the filling in his bap that would have been a definite winner


Oi that  was about his 4th bap 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Vote for Mike


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 14, 2013)

It is as I feared.  I was just trying to get folks to participate.  I know it was a naff subject.  Of 24 members we ended in a tie with 5 total votes.  Not much of a consensus.  I will just randomly rotate the image.  Thanks to those who took the time to offer their opinion.

Danny


----------



## smokencure (Dec 19, 2013)

KC5TPY,

Hi Danny,

Sorry I missed the vote, I was the other side of the world,

I went to visit friends in New Zealand,

Don't know what the vote was for, but I trust that as you started the UK Smokers,

You wouldn't want to show the site in a bad light,

I just want to wish you and your family a Happy Christmas, and a great New Year,

And to all UK Smokers have a blinding Christmas..


----------

